# Do I need a Contractors license??



## Tonymicheal (Sep 20, 2009)

I was thinking about starting a "Trash Out" Business here in Northern California but was wondering if I need a Contractors license?

If I do then I might just offer a Lawn care service rather than
going through the trouble of getting a contractors license.
anyone here have success with a lawn care business that wont mind share some light on me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Join the marines and then go to college.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Lawn care business in California? You better speak Spanish and have a steady stream of illegals. 10% of the vehicles I see on the road are a beat down 20 year old truck with a lawn mower in the back doing lawn care.


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

I think your best bet is to use the magic eight ball. It seems to have all the answers to these kind of questions. 

http : // www .codeodor.com/images/magic_8ball_outlook_not_so_good .jpg

I don't have enough posts to post images but remove the spaces in link to view it.


----------



## Tonymicheal (Sep 20, 2009)

....okay I guess this is the wrong forum then. I didn't know this forum was filled with Jackasses who have nothing better to do but leave 
retarded comments.

thanks anyways


----------



## Tonymicheal (Sep 20, 2009)

mics_54 said:


> Join the marines and then go to college.


I am going to college, and the marines suck! Air Force rules all!


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Tonymicheal said:


> ....okay I guess this is the wrong forum then. I didn't know this forum was filled with Jackasses who have nothing better to do but leave
> retarded comments.
> 
> thanks anyways


It's the other way around.

It's retarded people who leave jackass comments.

Google is your friend, use it. Also, use the site search feature, there is a member here who is a retired California license board member who would be the one to answer your question. Sorry can't post the link to the thread don't have enough posts yet.


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Tonymicheal said:


> I am going to college, and the marines suck! Air Force rules all!


All the U.S armed forces rule. We aren't in 1962 anymore when one has to say one is better than the other. Too many of our U.S soldiers are dying today for your comment to hold merit.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

Tonymicheal said:


> I am going to college, and *the marines suck*! Air Force rules all!


I bet you swallow.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

No idea, but a simple phone call should answer your question http://www.cslb.ca.gov/GeneralInformation/About/ContactCslb.asp


----------



## MacRoadie (Dec 9, 2007)

I suppose it depends on who you are cleaning up after. There is in fact a specialty license under the C61 classification for construction clean-up:



> *D63 - Construction Clean-up Contractor*
> 
> *California Code of Regulations*
> *Division 8, Title 16, Article 3. Classification*
> ...


If I was using you on a job, I'd require that you be licensed and insured and have me listed as an additional insured on your CGL policy (you're working around the same general hazards as any other tradesman, so I want some indemnification). 

Do I think sweeping up is rocket science? Of course not, but I also don't want my worker's comp policy exposed or my own ass in a sling if you or your guys get injured on my job site.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> No idea, but a simple phone call should answer your question http://www.cslb.ca.gov/GeneralInform...ontactCslb.asp


Press one for english! Presione dos para español!


----------



## Angdeer (Sep 21, 2009)

Give it a whirl, wont know till you try.


----------

